# Yorkshire Chicken



## DaveSoMD (Mar 8, 2012)

*Yorkshire Chicken* (my version)

3 -4 lb  frying chicken cut into pieces (2 breast, 2 legs, 2 thighs) with skin on
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour, divided
2 teaspoons salt , divided
1 teaspoon poultry seasoning
1/4 teaspoon pepper or to taste
1/2 cup butter divided
1 teaspoon baking powder
3 large (or medium)eggs
1 1/2 cups milk

Directions:

Mix 1/2 cup flour, 1 tsp salt, the poultry seasoning and pepper together in a zip-top bag and shake to combine.

Coat chicken pieces with the mixture, one at at time, by placing in the bag and shaking. Be sure to shake off any excess coating in the bag before removing. Place on a dish until all pieces are coated.

While you are coating the chicken melt 1/4 cup of butter in a large non-stick skillet. 

Brown the chicken pieces on all sides. If the pieces are large, brown in two batches to avoid crowding the pan. 

Arrange the chicken pieces in a 13-by-9 inch baking dish.

Bake at 350°F for 30 minutes.

Remove the chicken from the pan and carefully pour off the drippings into a bowl or small saucepan for making gravy.

Put the chicken pieces back in pan.

In a large bowl mix together remaining flour, salt, and baking powder. 

Melt the remaining 1/4 cup of butter.

Mix together the eggs and milk and pour into the flour mixture.  Beat together with a whisk or electric mixer. 

Add the melted butter and beat until smooth.

Pour into pan around and over the chicken.

Return to oven and bake at 350°F for another 45 minutes.

Serve with gravy.


Gravy:

Heat the drippings in a small sauce pan over low heat. 

Depending on the amount of fat/drippings, add 2-3 Tbsp of all purpose flour and whisk together.  

Keep stirring and cook for a minute or two.  

Whisk in 1 - 2 cups of hot chicken stock or broth cook over low heat until 
thickened.  

Season to taste with salt, pepper, and poultry seasoning.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 8, 2012)

dave, this looks interesting, but i can't quite picture how it turns out. it sorta looks like fried chicken in a way, but then also in a casserole.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 8, 2012)

Picture fried / baked chicken pieces in a Pyrex casserole dish with a Yorkshire pudding equivalent puffed up all around it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2012)

I never would have thought of this!

I think I will give it a try but, in the traditional way by using the chicken drippings to make a Yorkshire pudding. 

Now I am wondering about a loin of pork!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 8, 2012)

Copied and pasted!  Thanks Dave!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 8, 2012)

oh boy, I can't wait to try this Dave!!  Something different!!  Thanks.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm looking forward to trying it. I really like Yorkshire Pudding and this seems like an interesting twist on the usual beef recipe.

Just wondering, it seems like the chicken cooking 30+45 minutes at 350°F is more than I'm used to cooking chicken. What keeps it from being overdone?


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks, Dave!

The next chicken night this is going to be the main event!  

Yum!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 9, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> I'm looking forward to trying it. I really like Yorkshire Pudding and this seems like an interesting twist on the usual beef recipe.
> 
> Just wondering, it seems like the chicken cooking 30+45 minutes at 350°F is more than I'm used to cooking chicken. What keeps it from being overdone?



I can't tell you what, but it wasn't.  Maybe the moisture from being surrounded by the batter?  I'm sure leaving the skin on helped.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 9, 2012)

EEE BY GUM Dave where did this recipe come from ?


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 9, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> I can't tell you what, but it wasn't.  Maybe the moisture from being surrounded by the batter?  I'm sure leaving the skin on helped.


You are totally correct Dave.  The closer to the heat source a protein is, the faster it will cook and dry out.  

The easy way to think of this is taking a thin steak and a thick one.  If you cook them for the same amount of time, flipping them exactly the same, one will be well done and the other medium to rare, depending on thickness and time.  

Likewise, if you cook meat in the oven in a liquid (braise) or as in this case a batter, it will take longer to dry out because the batter has to retain the heat first.

Hope that helps!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 9, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> EEE BY GUM Dave where did this recipe come from ?



I found it in an old recipe card set from the 1970's that my Mom was getting rid of.  It has taken time but I have trained her to not get rid of any cookbooks or recipes without checking with me first. 

I rewrote the recipe in "Dave-speak" and how I made the dish, the directions were very thin.



LPBeier said:


> You are totally correct Dave.  The closer to the  heat source a protein is, the faster it will cook and dry out.
> 
> The easy way to think of this is taking a thin steak and a thick one.   If you cook them for the same amount of time, flipping them exactly the  same, one will be well done and the other medium to rare, depending on  thickness and time.
> 
> ...



Makes perfect sense!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 9, 2012)

Is it some book one might find on Amazon? Or at a public library? I'm curious to have a look unless you found only the one recipe worth cooking.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2012)

i keep thinking that there's gotta be a way to incorporate sweated diced onions or anothe veggie (celery, fennel, shallots, etc) into the pudding part without making it too wet, more like a good onion roll.

i must try this...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 10, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i keep thinking that there's gotta be a way to incorporate sweated diced onions or anothe veggie (celery, fennel, shallots, etc) into the pudding part without making it too wet, more like a good onion roll.
> 
> i must try this...



Google onion popover or onion parmesan popover, the mixture is pretty much the same.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 10, 2012)

that sounds good, thanks eh bee!


----------



## DaveSoMD (Mar 10, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Is it some book one might find on Amazon? Or at a public library? I'm curious to have a look unless you found only the one recipe worth cooking.




GG - 
It is not a book, it was in one of those recipe card sets from the 1970s.. those plastic laminate cards that you kept in this huge plastic recipe box.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 10, 2012)

buckytom said:


> i keep thinking that there's gotta be a way to incorporate sweated diced onions or anothe veggie (celery, fennel, shallots, etc) into the pudding part without making it too wet, more like a good onion roll.
> 
> i must try this...



*Bucky, I'm thinking onions too. 
I think I'll be making the classic "browned onion and Madeira gravy" that's so delicious over Toad in the Hole.*


----------



## LindaZ (Mar 11, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> Picture fried / baked chicken pieces in a Pyrex casserole dish with a Yorkshire pudding equivalent puffed up all around it.


 
Made this for dinner tonite and it was great. Served it with some braised brussels sprouts in a butter/mustard sauce with bacon and onions. The chicken made a beautiful presentation with the puffy crust around it. I will definitely make this again. Thanks for posting.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> *Bucky, I'm thinking onions too.
> I think I'll be making the classic "browned onion and Madeira gravy" that's so delicious over Toad in the Hole.*



that'll do it! thanks k-l.


----------



## LindaZ (Apr 24, 2012)

Dave - made this again, only this time I took the skin off the chicken and boned it, cut it into large chunks, floured, fried, etc. The pudding puffed up much nicer this time and there was more to go around. DH and son liked it better with chunky chicken. Either way this is a winner recipie. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 24, 2012)

I like the changes. I'll have to try it that way with boneless breasts and thighs.


----------

